# 16' Naden resurrection.



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up this retired fishing camp rental boat late last summer. Already caught a few out of her but I think it deserves to be prettied up some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Bottom needed some love. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Not beautiful but better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Patch over a sketchy spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Now to strip off some paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep light blue under dark blue under two reds. This isn't going to fall off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 12, 2017)

2 times with the stripper then a grinder with a wire wheel and a palm sander. That's where I am now until I go get some more stripper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 13, 2017)

Tried the cling wrap over the stripper trick tonight. Worked way better.




Also heard you can mix flour with it to make a paste which sticks on better may try that tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 13, 2017)

Got the splash pan finished and that concludes the inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 13, 2017)

Tomorrow will start on the outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 14, 2017)

Tried mixing some flour in with the stripper to make a paste. Saw this on YouTube, worked for that guy. Worked about the same as the cling wrap for me. Four coats of paint is four coats of paint!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 15, 2017)

Have to admire you guys that fix up these old hulls, I don't have the time yet to invest into a project like this (not to mention ability).


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

A brand spankin Lund would suit me but I have another money sucking hobby (snowmobile) along with 4 kids two of which are starting college in the fall. I'm so broke I can't afford to pay attention! So it's budget boat for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

You guys think I could just clear coat this? Rat boat? Sigh, back to smearing, waiting and scraping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

Getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep, I've taken 5 gallons of paint off this thing so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill (Mar 16, 2017)

Keep at it. All the hard work now will be worth it in the end when you are proud of the final result.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 16, 2017)

One side stripped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 16, 2017)

While waiting on stripper I piddled around with a scouring pad and some vinegar. I think the bottom will come up nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 16, 2017)

Hit the rail with a buffing wheel just for giggles. That's a reflection of my phone! I think I may polish the rail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 19, 2017)

Scrubbed the hull down with vinegar and scotch brite. You can see the difference in this pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 19, 2017)

Whole boat has been stripped and wire wheeled. Will go over it with a palm sander and then a prep wash before paint. Got a few rivets to replace and some minor straightening here and there first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 21, 2017)

The gunwale rail had pulled away in a few spots so some clamping, tapping and riveting was called for. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 21, 2017)

Gave it a once over with the palm sander and called it good enough. The outside is ready for paint. My plan is to paint the inside first so I'll have to enlist the help of a couple of my sons to flip this thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks great! LOTS of work, for sure, but you'll be pleased with the final product.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 22, 2017)

I picked up this nyalox brush on the weekend. It's a lot more gentle than the stainless wire cup brush I'm using on the grinder. It leaves a nice brushed look. This brush is tougher than it looks, a brass wheel would have worn out by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 22, 2017)

I admire your dedication!
That boat looks like a solid built boat.
It's gonna look good when your done.
Wouldn't you like to hear the stories that boat could tell?
Good luck with it.

Steve A W


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 23, 2017)

Steve A W said:


> I admire your dedication!
> That boat looks like a solid built boat.
> It's gonna look good when your done.
> Wouldn't you like to hear the stories that boat could tell?
> ...


For sure. As a former resort rental, there has got
To be a pile of pictures out there with people holding fish. I hope it's a good fish catching boat! 
Thanks, I have a minds eye picture of what I hope it's going to look like so I hope I can come close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 29, 2017)

Been busy at work, long hours, so don't feel like working when I get home. Spent a bit of time on the Naden tonight, got the side rails cleaned up. Going to use the nyalox brush on the top rail. Then another once over on the inside before a vinegar wash. Picked up some enamel hardener last weekend. I am going with tremclad/rustoleum oil based enamel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 1, 2017)

Spent some time rearranging my garage for more space. Gave the inside of the hull a good going over with a wire cup brush on a grinder (that's twice now). Then after a blow out and a vacuum, I sprayed the whole inside with vinegar and wiped down. The vinegar really cleans aluminum. I am counting on this as I am doing a low budget paint job using vinegar as the cleaner and Tremclad/Rustoleum with enamel hardener for paint. I plan to shoot it with my el cheapo paint gun that came with the compressor umpteen years ago. Wish me luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 2, 2017)

Masked for paint



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 2, 2017)

Was initially going to use the vinegar wash then right to paint for a low buck job. The more I read, the more I see it said that an etching primer is a must. I painted a boat once before with rattle cans and it held up good for the 3 more years that I had it. But I don't want to spend all this effort for it to look like crap because I cheaped out. So I got some etching primer. At $10 a can I figure probably 3 for the inside and 2 for the out. I'm only going to spray it on the bare aluminum spots. 
Oil based enamel and hardener for the top coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 2, 2017)

Homemade paint booth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 2, 2017)

Light coat of self etching primer. Which makes me think, why didn't I just paint the whole thing flat green and be done with. Lol. 3 cans exactly did the inside and transom. Just... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinLite (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a question about your paint choice. 
Your TremClad is an Alkyd Enamel and your ProForm Universal Hardener is for Acrylic Enamels. 
With my real lack of paint knowledge, does this combination work?
Thanks, trying to learn something new everyday.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 3, 2017)

FishinLite said:


> I have a question about your paint choice.
> Your TremClad is an Alkyd Enamel and your ProForm Universal Hardener is for Acrylic Enamels.
> With my real lack of paint knowledge, does this combination work?
> Thanks, trying to learn something new everyday.


Now you have me worried. Lol. The guy at ideal supply said it would work. I know valspar makes one but I haven't been able to find any. -I emailed proform today but they haven't replied yet. I have found a couple guys on the forums that say the proform hardener works with oil based enamels. I guess I'll find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 3, 2017)

So there's a long complicated answer, but the guy I talked to said something like yes the isocyanates will cross link and it will work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 3, 2017)

So I mixed one oz per cup of paint, reduced with xylene to desired thickness and shot it. Yeah it's got a few runs and I've got a couple excuses but mostly I forgot how much oil based enamel flows. At the end of the day it looks 10 times better than it was. Plus I have enough left to sand and touch up a few spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 5, 2017)

Two days later it's dry. Gave a quick sand on some of the runs and touched up. Looks good. Cleaned up the sprayer then realized I forgot to put a second coat on the transom. Crap! The plan is to flip it on the weekend and start on the outside. I'll touch up the stern then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking great. Can't wait to see her done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 6, 2017)

Put this grow light on the boat, maybe it'll grow into an 18 footer! Obsessed about not painting the stern so I shot it at 6 this morning before work. Trying to get it cured to stay on schedule for flipping on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 8, 2017)

Got my boys to help flip. All masked and awaiting primer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 8, 2017)

Self etching primer coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a new paint gun with a smaller tip. Also swapped solvent to acetone hoping for a quicker flash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2017)

First light "tack" coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2017)

Second medium coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2017)

Final product. Didn't go as smooth as I thought. Kind of a textured look. Either way, I'm done. It's red!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 9, 2017)

At the end of the day, I'm not happy with it. I can paint, I swear to god I can. I've been painting at work for more than 29 years. Using alkyd enamels. This is the first time I've painted in my garage and I'll never do it again. Next time I paint something at home it's going to be with a brush and roller. At work we use a fast drying alkyd enamel and it lays on nice and dries to the touch quickly. Also use some epoxy paints that are nice. I chose Tremclad (Canadian Rustoleum, same company) because I can get spray cans for touch up. Right now I just want to clean up the ungodly mess and hang the motor on it and go fishing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 10, 2017)

Came home late tonight but couldn't help myself and pulled off some of the masking to see how she looks. I think it's going to look ok..... of course my greasy old motor is going to look like crap on there now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 11, 2017)

Unmasked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 14, 2017)

Had a broken spring on the trailer so I replaced them both. And got the old Naden loaded on. I think it looks pretty good out in the sun. Still need to mount motor, fish finder, seats.... the list goes on but the hull is finished for all intents and purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks good, good luck on the rest of the rebuild....


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 15, 2017)

New springs were slightly longer that the old ones so it took a while moving spring mounts. I'm glad I did it, they are about double capacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 15, 2017)

Put some grip tape in cause the captain likes to go barefoot sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 15, 2017)

Seat clamps mounted. Had to modify (bend) the clamps so they'd fit over the seat top and hook on the little angle supplied. 




Stick clamp on left. Bendy clamp on right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 15, 2017)

Super excited about my decals. Naden decals are unobtainable online (except for the old Webster Iowa style). Sent a pic to a local decal guy and same day had them in hand for a real reasonable price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 18, 2017)

Polished up my Johnson!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 18, 2017)

Unable to find what I wanted, I picked up a pair of 6 place rod holders and cut them in half. I riveted the top and drilled a cross hole to zip tie the bottom. Presto! 3 rod storage on each side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 18, 2017)

Tried every spot I could think of to mount my fish finder where it was convenient and safe from people moving around (mostly clutzy me). Ended up bending a piece of aluminum to make this mount. When not in use, I can stow it under the splash well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 18, 2017)

Threw the hose in it tonight just to make sure I didn't create any leaks during the whole process. It didn't leak before and appears there are none I could find. I'm pretty much ready to go fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 18, 2017)

Couple pics of the finished product. Thanks for looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 14, 2018)

A couple pics of the Naden on fishing trips last year. It has turned out to be a good boat and I get compliments on it.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 14, 2018)

The paint job looks great. You have a great looking boat. It has good lines. Way back when I used to turn bowls and boxes. To make them appealing to the eye I applied the golden ratio. Same concept applies to boats. Some designs just look better than others.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 14, 2018)

I had to google golden ratio, so I learned something today. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 15, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I had to google golden ratio, so I learned something today. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I made a set of "golden ratio calipers" (see below). Very helpful when designing a shape. Anyway, people say boats have "good lines" (referring primarily to the sheerline). Who knows why a smooth curve up to the bow is appealing to most people, but it seems to be that way. I think whoever designed your Naden had a keen sense of aesthetics. (Hopefully the fish will like it too - haha).


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 15, 2018)

The fish seem to like it. Mostly little ones, maybe should have painted it a different color! From top, me, my buddy and my son. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 15, 2018)

Great restoration. I like how you kept it a light weight utility boat for getting dirty. =D>


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 15, 2018)

Definitely a nice looking boat, I'm a fan of breathing new life into old boats and the KISS principal, so I like this boat a lot.
But the removing paint after paint us a real PITA, I've stuck to wire wheels myself, it might rough up at aluminum but its easy buff them back a bit and it makes the etch primer grip better and the paint makes it smooth.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob9863 said:


> Definitely a nice looking boat, I'm a fan of breathing new life into old boats and the KISS principal, so I like this boat a lot.
> But the removing paint after paint us a real PITA, I've stuck to wire wheels myself, it might rough up at aluminum but its easy buff them back a bit and it makes the etch primer grip better and the paint makes it smooth.




In the boating world, it is more like KISS you money goodby cause it is constantly being sucked into the vortex. LOL.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 16, 2018)

It has been said that a boat is a hole in the water that you throw your money into. Lol. I’m not too far into this one that I won’t come out ok when I sell it but I think I may keep it a while. I have another one, a 12’ sea king that I’m going to pretty up a bit once I clear the garage of a couple projects. 
Thanks for the comments!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 7, 2018)

A couple upgrades as I get ready for fishing this season. Yeah I know I’m way late but I got sidetracked with a little 12’ sea king I was working on. Anyways, I added 1/4” aluminum plates on both sides of the transom, jacked up the motor 1/2” and bolted it through. Drilling the holes tells me the transom wood is ok so I have a few years before I have to worry about it. 
Also am doing some trailer work, adding bunk boards and will be adding some guide pipes so it’s easier to load out of the water. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billinthedesert (Jul 7, 2018)

Weldor, that project turned out just great. She's a really handsome "new" boat with many, many fish yet to come over her gunnels. Congratulations. I love how your paint came out.


----------



## nerdtastic (Jul 9, 2018)

I love the red! I was really debating between sale blue and red, but after seeing the pictures of yours in the water I am going with red and doing the trailer to match.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerider (Apr 20, 2019)

Your boat came out looking great. :beer:


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2019)

Very nice job!! 
Have done this on two so far and I know the work it takes to get it done. No small task and commendable!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks Pappy. Just pulled it out of its winter hiding spot.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myyke (Jul 15, 2019)

Beautiful boat there. I’m fixing one up as well. Was wondering about the font you used and size of your sticker, as i’m looking to re-label mine once i repaint it.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 15, 2019)

I called a local decal guy and sent him pics off Google images of roughly what I wanted and that's what I got. If you have a good local shop, they should be able to match it up from these pics. The registration numbers are 3" high by 2 wide. And the Naden decal is the same except the N is capital obviously. Good luck on your project! Post pics!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myyke (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tespejo (Aug 18, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> The paint job looks great. You have a great looking boat. It has good lines. Way back when I used to turn bowls and boxes. To make them appealing to the eye I applied the golden ratio. Same concept applies to boats. Some designs just look better than others.



Where did you find the Naden Boat Decals. I have one of these boats and would like to do what you did.

Thanks,
Terry
British Columbia, Canada


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 18, 2020)

tespejo said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > The paint job looks great. You have a great looking boat. It has good lines. Way back when I used to turn bowls and boxes. To make them appealing to the eye I applied the golden ratio. Same concept applies to boats. Some designs just look better than others.
> ...




Tespejo, No worries, but I think you meant this question for Weldor. 

Take care.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 18, 2020)

tespejo said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > The paint job looks great. You have a great looking boat. It has good lines. Way back when I used to turn bowls and boxes. To make them appealing to the eye I applied the golden ratio. Same concept applies to boats. Some designs just look better than others.
> ...


I picked an image from Google and sent it to a local decal maker, told him the size I wanted and $30 in Canuck bucks later I had them in hand. You need to do a rebuild thread so we can follow along!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 18, 2020)

One of the sponsors of Tin Boats is Vinyl Images (vinylimagesinc.com). Looks like they are able duplicate whatever name/logos you need.


----------



## Vader809 (Sep 18, 2020)

Liked your build. How many bunk boards are under the boat?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Sep 20, 2020)

There are six on the bottom plus two guide boards on the sides. Seems like a lot but it sits great on there and is easy to load onto.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader809 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks. I'm going to be adding two short ones near the front to center the boat while loading. I fish electric only, so this should make a difference.


----------

